# Conexion de pwm generado con tl494 y ir2110 para puente h



## Alexar89 (May 18, 2011)

Hola a todos

Resulta que estoy montandio un puente H con Mosfet canal N IRF540 el driver IR2110 y necesito conectar el circuito de control PWM TL494 a los IR2110 pero no comprendo ni tampoco se como hacerlo se supone que los pulsos generados con el TL494 van conectados a LIN y a HIN ?...pero se utilizan los dos o solo uno de estos (LIN O HIN) ?...La otra cuestion es si estos TL494 pueden usarse en esta topologia de "full brdge" por que en las notas de aplicacion solo encuentro "Push pull" y utilizan solo 2 mosfet...alguien que me pueda colaborar es urgente abajo adjunto el esquema de mi puente H. EN ESTE ESQUEMA EN LAS ENTRADAS HIN Y LIN estan conectadas a Un HEX-INVERTER 74HC04FK el cual se usa para invertir una de las señales, segun la bibliografia este me ayuda a mejorar la conmutacion de los mosfets pero no estoy muy seguro, y me pregunto si puedo simplemente tomar las entradas HIN y LIN por separado para las señales del PWM hecho con el TL494.

GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO A TODOS POR SUS RESPUESTAS...!


----------



## kuropatula (May 18, 2011)

Hola, creo que no lo estás haciendo bien.
Si no me equivoco el TL494 sirve para controlar fuentes conmutadas, es verdad que genera un PWM, pero además este integrado necesita una realimentación que vos no la estás poniendo. Si no me equivoco, la salida de tu integrado va a ser siempre 1 o 0, no PWM por el hecho de que no está realimentada.
Te recomiendo que uses otra cosa para generar el PWM, ya sea un 555 o un PIC


----------



## Alexar89 (May 18, 2011)

El problema es que no puedo utilizar un PIC , pues todo se debe hacer con electrónica análoga...y el TL494 Segun mis referencias si puede ser utilizado como un circuito de control de PWM el cual me permite obtener multiples pulsos de salida,..para los cuales se pueden ajustar la frecuencia,el ducty cicle(ciclo de dureza) y el Dead Time(tiempo de retraso del encendido de un transistor y otro), y mi inquietud principal esta en las conexiones al HIN Y LIN del IR2110 cual señal va en cada cual ?...y como seria el PWM con un 555 ?


----------



## irfsac (Sep 2, 2011)

Alexar89 dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Resulta que estoy montandio un puente H con Mosfet canal N IRF540 el driver IR2110 y necesito conectar el circuito de control PWM TL494 a los IR2110 pero no comprendo ni tampoco se como hacerlo se supone que los pulsos generados con el TL494 van conectados a LIN y a HIN ?...pero se utilizan los dos o solo uno de estos (LIN O HIN) ?...La otra cuestion es si estos TL494 pueden usarse en esta topologia de "full brdge" por que en las notas de aplicacion solo encuentro "Push pull" y utilizan solo 2 mosfet...alguien que me pueda colaborar es urgente abajo adjunto el esquema de mi puente H. EN ESTE ESQUEMA EN LAS ENTRADAS HIN Y LIN estan conectadas a Un HEX-INVERTER 74HC04FK el cual se usa para invertir una de las señales, segun la bibliografia este me ayuda a mejorar la conmutacion de los mosfets pero no estoy muy seguro, y me pregunto si puedo simplemente tomar las entradas HIN y LIN por separado para las señales del PWM hecho con el TL494.
> 
> GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO A TODOS POR SUS RESPUESTAS...!




HOLA ALEX: Algunos datos al respecto

1. Revisa las aplicaciones para el TL494 (AN983/D)
2. Necesitas dos TL494, uno para cada lado (Lin Hin).
3. El TL494 tiene dos modos, emplea el modo Push-Pull (Pin 13 a "1")
4. EL TL494 tiene un dead time minimo de 4% Pin 4.
5. Inyecta tu señal de control por el Pin 3 (Fedback PWM) al primer TL494
6. E inyecta la inversa de tu misma señal (180°) por el Pin 3 del segundo TL494
7. Debes retirar los inversores a cada lado de circuito.
Lo use alguna vez como amplificador de audio para un transmisor AM PWM..aunque en un modo distinto...suena suficiente para AM.

Saludos, 

Gabo
Lima-PERU


----------



## Alexar89 (Oct 7, 2011)

Gabo

No entiendo algo, por que deberia usar 2 TL494, no seria suficiente con 1 solo, ya que este tiene dos salidas PWM de la misma fase, con estas dos invierto una y tengo las dos señales necesarias para los 2 IR2110 para sus entradas Hin y Lin,para Hin  1 una de las señales del PWM del TL494 y Hin la otra entrada invertida, las dos señales conectadas a las dos entradas Hin y Lin de los dos IR211O ?

Si tienes algun esquema podrias facilitarmelo.

gracias


----------



## s3f (Nov 12, 2012)

Llegste a hacerlo ?  Puedes publicar o pasarme el esuematico por favor ??
Cuanto d corriente usa tu circuito ? Saludos


----------

